# first theater setup



## truckie (Nov 24, 2008)

:jump: I just wanted to run this by you guys. I just purchased a new Sony system(have not received it yet). It consists of a Sony 46XBR6 lcd tv, HT-SF2300 surround system and the BDP-S350 Blue Ray. Think this will work. I would be interested in hearing any pro's or con's. Thanks.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Well, congratulations on your system, I'm sure you'll enjoy using it! It's always exciting getting new stuff to play with, isn't it?

Can you give us a better idea what size/shape room you are putting it in, and how you plan to locate the speakers, TV, and seating? You can post pictures, if you need more posts, there's a post padding thread in the off-topic area.

One thing to look out for, if you want to upgrade speakers at some point, it will mean buying a new receiver also, as this one is specifically made to drive these speakers, and will have difficulty driving speakers with standard impedances, if it will work at all with them. The subwoofer I'm not sure at all about, whether it's powered by it's own amplifier or by the receiver. Same for upgrading the receiver, I'm thinking you will have trouble using these speakers with a regular receiver.

But that doesn't mean you won't enjoy your new toys!


----------



## truckie (Nov 24, 2008)

The room is 20'x22' .I plan on putting a speaker in each rear corner and one on each side of the LCD. Not sure were the sub is going. The sub that comes with the system is powered by the receiver(280 watts). In the picture the LCD goes on the wall where the door is leaning against the wall. Yeah, I knew that I wasn't going to be able to upgrade this system with out going to components.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, now for some info. Have you had a look at this post here yet?
The LCD display and the BluRay player are just fine but I wonder if the Home Theater in a Box system is going to cut it for you as your room is fairly large and it will have a tough time filling it without distortion.
You would be better off with the Onkyo 5100 If you could stretch your budget a little bit there are even better ones available. The best thing about it is that the receiver is a normal receiver and you can keep it and still upgrade the speakers or sub down the road.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations in your purchase ...:T

I agree with Chris ...if you want to upgrade your Sony 2300 system you'll have to change everything because most likelly you won't be able to use the speaker or player with other systems ...that's one of the con's about most HTIB :yes:

Can you return the Sony 2300??? .... or maybe exchange it for something else???

The best way to go is with separate receiver and a set of speakers and sub; if your budget doesn't allow it and you have to get a HTIB (Home Theater In A Box) I suggest  Onkyo S5100  or  Onkyo S6100  ...this are a lot better than the Sony you got.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats, hope you enjoy your new system!
And as others have already pointed out, the speakers may or may not be an issue depending upon your expectations.


----------



## truckie (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I'll give em a try. See how they work. If I don't like them I'll send them back and go for something different. Those Onkyo systems sure do look good. Time will tell.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

That's best, let your ears decide.

If you listen at moderate volumes, it may do very well. Beyond that, well, it may struggle in your size room.

I'd suggest getting some action movies and putting them on after you have it set up to your satisfaction, and seeing how it works with those.


----------



## truckie (Nov 24, 2008)

I got the sony HT-SF2300 yesterday and as predicted it was a disappointment. I had prewired the room with speaker wire and this system has some kind of goofy connections for the speaker wire. I would have to cut these connectors off and solder them to my installed wires. I looked at the recommended systems and they obviously are much better. What about the Onkyo 9100 thx system? Or would it be better to piece a system together for the price. The 9100 thx is around $900 to $1000.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry you were disapointed ...:yes:

But in the other hand ....Good for you, you'll now have a better system :T



truckie said:


> ... What about the Onkyo 9100 thx system? Or would it be better to piece a system together for the price. The 9100 thx is around $900 to $1000.


The 9100 is a better system than the mentioned previously ...but if you can piece it together it will be a lot better :yes:

You don't need to get all speakers at once ...start with an AVR and a nice pair of front speakers and phantom the center, and if you have some old speakers use it as surrounds until you can upgrade.


Can you stretch your budget??? ...I read good comments on this systems  SVS  and Onkyo 606/605 you'll have a nice system ...but you need around $1400 for everything.


----------



## eetzoo (Aug 5, 2009)

salvasol said:


> You don't need to get all speakers at once ...start with an AVR and a nice pair of front speakers and phantom the center, and if you have some old speakers use it as surrounds until you can upgrade.


Sorry to dredge up an old topic, but I was curious about what you meant by "phantom the center"?

Thanks


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

as far as HTIB systems go, I've heard a lot of good things about Onkyo. you might check out clubonkyo.com you can get refurbed kits at a discount directly from Onkyo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eetzoo said:


> Sorry to dredge up an old topic, but I was curious about what you meant by "phantom the center"?
> 
> Thanks


Phantom centre is simply telling the receiver you do not have a centre channel speaker and it will send the audio for that channel to the left and right channels.


----------

